
Rust caching on CircleCI using sccache - vladikoff
https://medium.com/@edouard.oger/rust-caching-on-circleci-using-sccache-c996344f0115
======
dbrgn
I had a few CircleCI jobs where downloading and uploading the cache took about
5-10 minutes, while the actual build step only took 1-2 minutes... And of
course, it gets worse with time.

In case the author reads this: Thanks for the writeup!

